# Sound System Update and General Cosmetic Questions



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey! 

COSMETICS:

To start with, does anyone know any generally inexpensive cosmetic upgrades for the Cruze that you think makes the car "pop?" I put two rally stripes above my tire well and I love that, also put carbon fiber bowtie stickers on my previously gold bowtie. I have tinted tail lights and 5% tinted windows, only thing I don't have are aftermarket rims and those are out of budget at the moment :/ I'm also buying OPT 7 LED interior light strips to install. I just want more things to make it look nice. I bought the Spec-D Aftermarket Projector Headlights for my car just for general style improvements and I'm going to have them fitted to run either HID or LED bulbs. This should look a lot better than the stock headlights in my opinion with the LED running halo ring and eyelash. I'm looking into a SEQUENCE dual rear diffuser to make it look more sporty but I don't know how that is supposed to fit with my single exhaust pipe?

SOUND SYSTEM:

I finally decided to pull the trigger on a sound system for my car. My electrical engineer friend who is obsessed with car audio is going to install a new system in my car this upcoming weekend. I went ahead and bought a Rockford Fosgate Prime D Class 500W amp, a Rockford Fosgate P3D4 DVC 4-Ohm 12" sub to go with it (would have gotten a Type-R or a Sundance sub but they weren't available on Amazon where I work and have discounts for) which I've seen some examples and this amp/sub combo slams REALLY hard for a single sub setup. I'll be putting the sub into a BB12-200V box which from what I've read is one of the best prefabs available on the market and is the exact specifications for that specific sub. 

Not going to stick with the factory stereo so I'm upgrading that to a Kenwood DDX374BT Double Din with a glossy black dash kit to replace the greyish/silver stock one.

It's not meant to be a competition system by any means whatsoever but it should shake the car and punch really hard which I'm excited for.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thespr said:


> I'm looking into a SEQUENCE dual rear diffuser to make it look more sporty but I don't know how that is supposed to fit with my single exhaust pipe?


Do you have a picture or link to this?


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have a picture or link to this?


SEQUENCE Single or Dual Exhaust Rear Diffuser Kit for Chevrolet Cruze 08-14 - KDMHolic

It's on other websites too, if you have an RS apparently it's a bitch to apply but if you have a standard trim LS like mine it just bolts right onto your current bumper


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That should work, you glue and bolt it on and you will have to cut out where the second exhaust tip goes. I really wanted to make sure it was not the fake double dual diffuser I made the mistake of buying. It was a POS and I still have not been reimbursed 2 months after it was shipped back to S. Korea.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> That should work, you glue and bolt it on and you will have to cut out where the second muffler goes. I really wanted to make sure it was not the fake double dual diffuser I made the mistake of buying. It was a POS and I still have not been reimbursed 2 months after it was shipped back to S. Korea.


Hmm, I don't want to really cut my bumper, apparently I can just glue/bolt like you said but in order to take advantage of the dual tips wouldn't I need a whole new exhaust system or something?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thespr said:


> Hmm, I don't want to really cut my bumper, apparently I can just glue/bolt like you said but in order to take advantage of the dual tips wouldn't I need a whole new exhaust system or something?


You would have to either find a dual cat back or have one custom manufactured. I also found what you want for $150

I meant exhaust tips and not muffler - just in case


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> You would have to either find a dual cat back or have one custom manufactured. I also found what you want for $150
> 
> I meant exhaust tips and not muffler - just in case


Does a stock 2013 LS 1.8L have two tail pipes one on the left and right? If so couldn't I get that converter thing that just converts a single tail pipe to a dual then I could theoretically put this diffuser on with those converters and it will look like I have dual tail pipes?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thespr said:


> Does a stock 2013 LS 1.8L have two tail pipes one on the left and right? If so couldn't I get that converter thing that just converts a single tail pipe to a dual then I could theoretically put this diffuser on with those converters and it will look like I have dual tail pipes?


I am not sure what you mean. But I do know that there is a company that makes a bolt on piece to make it look like a second tailpipe is there. There are some pics in the forum of it. I just have to kick start my brain to see if I can remember who.


----------



## jthiessen3587 (Aug 9, 2017)

thespr said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put 1000watt dual 12" in my car using factory stereo and it sound AMAZING (2011 Chevy Cruze) I also installed a control knob for it attached to the bottom left side of the stereo. (by my right knee)

Stock stereos don't attract thieves


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

jthiessen3587 said:


> I put 1000watt dual 12" in my car using factory stereo and it sound AMAZING (2011 Chevy Cruze) I also installed a control knob for it attached to the bottom left side of the stereo. (by my right knee)
> 
> Stock stereos don't attract thieves


True I live in a really rural area though with rarely anyone near me so not super concerned about security, also my tinted windows are tinted 5% you can't see inside to even see the headunit hahah.

I actually switched up and bought the Pioneer AVH-X490BS instead, heard too many bad reviews about the Kenwood unit. https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_128599_Pioneer-AVH-X490BS.html

It doesn't have a volume knob, has buttons but comes with a remote control so I can adapt, also is .8" bigger and looks much nicer in my opinion.

I've seen identical builds of what I'm building shake mirrors off of cars and slap windows and all that with just a single 12" I can't even imagine what two would do, I might upgrade to that in the future hahah.


----------



## jthiessen3587 (Aug 9, 2017)

thespr said:


> True I live in a really rural area though with rarely anyone near me so not super concerned about security, also my tinted windows are tinted 5% you can't see inside to even see the headunit hahah.
> 
> I actually switched up and bought the Pioneer AVH-X490BS instead, heard too many bad reviews about the Kenwood unit. https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_128599_Pioneer-AVH-X490BS.html
> 
> ...


Please post a picture and review when done! I would love to see what it looks like in the dash. I was interested in replacing mine til someone convinced me that sound quality would drop from non stock unless I hit my wallet hard for the stereo. 

I had to buy a volume adjustment knob for mine. Just plugged into the red and white aux. It was a must since I primarily listen to metal and dab into all other music. Metal is hard to tune for especially with all the different types of metal out there, but trust me its worth every penny on having one of these when you need to turn the base down without getting your eyes off the road. 

https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Am...=1503587883&sr=8-4&keywords=bass+control+knob 

The new stereo you picked out has a much better looking UI.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll definitely upload some before and after pictures and I also decided to return the RF sub and got me an insane Sundown Audio SA12 instead it's going to be crazy


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

I was checking out that diffuser and it says you can choose single or dual outlet exhaust 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

